# Exxon Owned Tanker Fleet January 1984



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Digging thru the grenier earlier today came across a card showing the Exxon owned fleet of tankers on January 1st, 1984. For those that are interested, the full list can be seen in the attached thumbnails.A total of 106 vessels with a total KDWT of 12659.9 tons - yes, that's 12 million plus tons. A somewhat larger fleet than ExxonMobil affiliates operate today? Interesting that 16 of the larger vessels were still in lay-up.
Chris Allport


----------

